# Rebar pen



## hunter-27 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, first off I'll start by saying TY to Peter for the rebar idea. I decided to make it my own a little by adapting it to be a single barrel "slimline". Most of my tools are in storage awaiting the finish of my new shop(another thread) so I had limited tools on hand to work with. I had at my disposal the following:
Edit---yes I used a bit of oil, yes the nib twists, yes it is heavy but not as much as you think(about the same weight as a full size capped pen.
Drill press
Angle grinder
bar clamp
wire brush
hammer
pen kit
Here is the resulting product:


----------



## KenV (Aug 9, 2009)

I suspect you also used a fair amount of cutting oil to help the drill bit  -- will have to look for some small pieces of epoxy coated rebar --  Looks like #4 (1/2 inch) rebar.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice!

Guessing the nib twists?

And did drilling it out shed alot of weight or does this thing wiegh a ton?  Just curious! :wink:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 9, 2009)

That is cool!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty interesting, that's for sure.  You did a great job of it.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 9, 2009)

*better pics*

Tried to get better pics on my limited skills.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty cool, Landon!


----------



## Papa Bear (Aug 9, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## CarpenterAnt (Aug 9, 2009)

Boy Landon, does that bring back memories, being an old rebar worker from way back.
I think Ken is right, it does look like #4.

Real nice job... Most expensive piece of rebar I ever saw!


----------



## mickr (Aug 9, 2009)

great idea..like to see "new" stuff


----------



## markgum (Aug 9, 2009)

now,,, your shop will be short 6 inches of re-bar and the whole project will be put on hold...   you better get busy, if memory isn't failing to bad you have about a week before the snow starts flying in Chadron  
  interesting use of materials.  great job.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 10, 2009)

The idea is brilliant, the outcome looks real cool!


----------



## CSue (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool, Landon.  Very creative!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 10, 2009)

Very cool idea, and I think it came out great.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 10, 2009)

I had not seen that yet.
What will they think of next?
nicely done!


----------

